# Shimano Dura Ace 7700 vs 7800 vs 7900 total weight difference



## cavinsoo

Does anyone know the total weight of Shimano Dura Ace 7700 vs 7800 vs 7900?

I can't the info online.


----------



## vboy19

hey,

Here's the link on the weight breakdowns. The new 7900 is only about 130 grams lighter than the 7800 (only talking about the drive terrain, not the wheels). I was thinking about switching over to the new campy record which is about 265 grams lighter than the 7800. Plus the new record has ceramic bearings in its new gruppo. I know there is alot of debate on the benefits of ceramic bearings but installed a set in my Dura Ace crank and love them to death. It's super smooth, but this is my personal opinion and i'm not a professional. Additionally, I am just not impressed with the overall all wieght savings on the new gruppo's for record and dura-ace. Wish it was more! I do think the new dura ace is alot cooler looking than the campy 

Hope this helps, 

Links:
http://www.velonews.com/article/76923/shimano-unveils-the-new-dura-ace-7900

heres is the first prelim test:

http://www.velonews.com/article/78933


----------



## MarvinK

SRAM Red is lighter than both 09 Dura Ace and 09 Record (but not Super Record). I guess the appearance is a matter of preference... but I think it looks good.


----------



## terbennett

cavinsoo said:


> Does anyone know the total weight of Shimano Dura Ace 7700 vs 7800 vs 7900?
> 
> I can't the info online.


I've owned Chorus and have used Record on various bikes from the old C-Record in the 
80's to the Current record group. I tried Dura Ace once and I was sold. Shimano has me hooked and I never looked back. SRAM seems to be the thing everyone wants but I thought that Shimano and Campy shifted better IMHO. V Boy is right about the difference between the 7800 and 7900 but isn't 7700 a 9 speed system?


----------



## MarvinK

I thought the lever throw distance (especially for the front) on Rival/Force was a little long, but its great with Red (and should be for 09 Rival/Force). SRAM has comfy hoods (even better than Campy) and is much better at shifting in the drops (unless you're some sort of contortionist with your thumb). I'm not a big fan of the brake lever moving side to side, so even though I think Shimano's light shifting might be appealing to some, I'd rather ride SRAM parts. Add to that, it's cheaper (than 09 DA or Record), lighter and readily available...


----------

